# GTX 780 SLI in an UnRaid VM



## xmaex (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello, I´ve had some issues with one of my systems lately. 
Specs:
i7 6950X
4x8GB @3.2GHz/CL14
MSI X99A Godlike Gaming Carbon
512GB Samsung 950 Pro M.2 (Cache)
2x Zotac GTX 780
15TB Array with 14TB Parity drive

After a lot of work i finally got to run 2 VMs at once, each having:
4 cores, 8 threads
12GB of RAM
80GB of the Cache Drive
GTX 780
Access to a VM-Share
And its own USB controller...

The Problematic VM is the following:
8 cores, 16 threads
24GB of RAM
120G (Cache)
2x GTX 780, even with two SLI bridges installed

So the VM runs on Windows 10, everything works perfectly fine, except for SLI, a feature i would like to be able to use with two of (almost) the same GPUs...

I have tried this: https://forums.unraid.net/topic/81750-working-2x-1080ti-sli-in-unraid/
BUT its for an older driver version sadly and I currently have 452.06 installed...
Does anyone know how to get SLI to work with newer driver versions?


----------



## Toothless (Oct 7, 2020)

You'll have to look for older drivers if you can find any, and disable Windows from auto-installing, and deal with old driver issues, and deal with SLI issues since it's basically dead and gone.


----------



## xmaex (Oct 8, 2020)

Toothless said:


> You'll have to look for older drivers if you can find any, and disable Windows from auto-installing, and deal with old driver issues, and deal with SLI issues since it's basically dead and gone.


Alright. What else to do then? Am I able to install macOS Catalina with one of the 780s assigned? What about steamOS? You have any experience with that?


----------



## Toothless (Oct 8, 2020)

I haven't had the time to dabble in those operating systems, nor with any kind of pass through GPU stuff since I haven't had the need to. I just know about the SLI stuff since I wan two 780's up to where SLI was dying out.


----------



## Haile Selassie (Oct 8, 2020)

I couldn't get SLI up in VM, even after fiddling around and faking motherboard certificates. That was with 1080 Ti's.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 8, 2020)

Haile Selassie said:


> I couldn't get SLI up in VM, even after fiddling around and faking motherboard certificates. That was with 1080 Ti's.


I guess this justifies for Nvidia why only the 3090 supports SLI anymore.


----------



## AltCapwn (Oct 8, 2020)

Somebody achieved it using a modded nvidia driver.

I think the issue is nvidia driver in a VM environment that doesn't natively support SLI.

If you want to run it on newer driver, you'll need to mod the newer driver.
Thing is, from what I've read, people has less fps in VM environment with SLI than without SLI.


----------

